# Revlon ColorBurst matte balm



## allthingsglam (Dec 29, 2013)

I love love theses I have found a new love I picked up shameless then went back to get standout both are so beautiful post your matte balm pic here these are well worth the price they go on so pretty and smooth and they make my lips feel soooooo good I'm in love I can't wait to collect them all revlon really did a excellent job I love revlon and now I'm completely back  I want everything revlon lol


----------



## Dolly Snow (Dec 29, 2013)

Agreed the color burst matte balms are amazing. I love the peppermint scent and feel.


----------



## allthingsglam (Dec 29, 2013)

Dolly Snow said:


> Agreed the color burst matte balms are amazing. I love the peppermint scent and feel.


And the funny thing is that peppermint scented lip products bothers me but theses no bother I love them


----------



## miss0annette (Jan 17, 2014)

I've been wearing shameless today. I love these! I want to get more. Are they LE?


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 21, 2014)

Yes they are limited edition. Shameless was the first one sold out in many display cases too.


----------



## thejwlife (Jan 21, 2014)

I don't think they're LE. I've seen lots of stores restock and a few have set up perm spots on the Revlon display.


----------



## mrsdoubtfire33 (Jan 21, 2014)

thejwlife said:


> I don't think they're LE. I've seen lots of stores restock and a few have set up perm spots on the Revlon display.


I guess it depends on your area because where I live stores are sold out of lots of colors and they are not restocking any of them. Shameless is not available in any of the stores that once had them where I live.


----------



## NiaStacks (Jan 25, 2014)

Just discovered this amazing product, I have unapologetic (210) Omg I love it, the feel, smell, etc kudos to Revlon! Great product


----------



## miss0annette (Feb 8, 2014)

Today was my lucky day at my Target. I found Unapologetic untouched and still sealed. It was the only one left. It was meant to be!


----------



## NiaStacks (Feb 8, 2014)

It was the Same for me, when I found that shade, its super cute and I love the toothpaste smell


----------



## miss0annette (Feb 8, 2014)

NiaStacks said:


> It was the Same for me, when I found that shade, its super cute and I love the toothpaste smell


  I've been searching for it for weeks. Usually I would find one but it was always open and really gross from people touching it. So glad I got lucky today! It's an awesome color.


----------



## stephglittersss (Feb 12, 2014)

Love these, they are awesome!


----------



## thiaaax3 (Apr 9, 2014)

i love them but some applies very patchy :/


----------



## Dolly Snow (Apr 9, 2014)

These are seriously really good....the don't dry my lips out at all.


----------

